# FaceBook video's slow



## Belto (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi I am using Win 7 and Google Chrome. Processor,Core 2 duo [email protected] 2.0 Ghz
everything runs ok except that using F.B. video's and similar downloads the video slows and stops and waits to download and continue for a short time and repeats etc. 
Graphics Intel 965 Express chip set

Download test suggest 9.79 Mbps

Any suggestions to correct most welcome


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Update Adobe Flash player, and Java. Clear your temp internet files (Cache) Close all unneeded programs when streaming video. Disable toolbars they also use additional RAM.

Try other browsers like IE.


----------



## Belto (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice but I understood that Adobe flash player was included with Google Chrome and that this would be updated automatically. Is this correct?
If I added another Adobe Flash Player would this conflict with It
How do I clear my TMP files?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It shouldn't I have tested it.

Go to Computer>Right click on c: drive click on the "Disk Cleanup" button under the pie graph then click on "Ok"

Also try Ccleaner this will clean up browser cache for Chrome. Do not use the Registry Tool. Just Click on Run Cleaner.


----------



## Belto (Nov 10, 2011)

Performed disc clean up as suggested.

Played several full screen YouTube music video's.

All appears to be o'k

Thanks for your help

JackBauer_24


----------

